

The Humble Launch Day - JacksonGariety
http://jacksongariety.com/journals/the-humble-launch-day

======
jmduke
One of my favorite quotes is from Bill Gates:

 _“Most people overestimate what they can do in one year and underestimate
what they can do in ten years.”_

Similarly, I think most people overestimate the importance of that first week
of traffic -- and underestimate what months and years of persistent
improvement (blogging, SEO, feature refinement, etc.) can do.

Best of luck to the author (who's apparently only one year removed from high
school, which is incredibly impressive!)

------
elirubel
Nice post Jackson. It's refreshing to read a business article that starts off
with such a powerful story, as opposed to generic business examples. Keep it
up.

------
turoczy
While I truly appreciate the context and the thought behind this, I'd also
advocate for stepping back and not throwing the baby out with the bathwater. A
strategic communications effort can aid and assist your product getting
noticed, but I totally agree that it shouldn't be the be all and end all of
your product getting noticed.

I mean, if you can get TechCrunch coverage, why not? Will it be valuable?
Maybe.

------
jmartens
So, does this mean that OpenHacker will be launched in a humble manner?

------
colbyaley
Great post.

